# she ate saltwater taffy!



## chilady502 (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG! Has anyone ever had this happen? I don't know how but Zoe got her paws on a piece of red licorice saltwater taffy and when i looked down where she had been by my feet with her little chewy toy she had a piece of waxed paper & red all on my carpet!!! It took me a moment to figure it out but one lick from her & I could smell it! I tried to get her to spit it out but once she has something she does not wanna let go. I just hope it goes through her little tummy ok. SCARED ME!! All that red on the carpet (which thankfully came up really easy) I was worried she was bleeding. Ok.... I think she's fine... a little hyper.:foxes15:


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know if it's bad or not, but Venus just stole a piece yesterday actually... I noticed she was trying to hide under the couch, and i stuck my finger in her mouth, and pulled out a gooey bit of taffy with a couple wax paper pieces. She ate almost the whole thing, paper and all! I didn't think anything of it, cuz my MIL always takes her tranquilizers with a bag of candy, and the dogs always end up eating a bunch. I've been pretty good about keeping Venus downstairs with me until I can vacuum out under the couches and everything, but she always seems to get more somehow.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't think its a big deal.... maybe google it? Good luck!


----------



## indy's mum (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't think it'll be too bad for her... just keep an eye on her progress and all should be well. I've read the weirdest things that dogs have eaten and been just fine... such as knives (butter and sharper), xbox controls... string... and all those dogs were fine. Indy has gotten into some lollies before as well and he's still trucking on. 
Just keep an eye on her and all will be well.


----------



## ElectricBlueWings (Jun 5, 2009)

I Don't think candy is that bad, just try not to let her get anymore.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Every now and again I give mine little pieces off of salt water taffy. I dont see what would be in them that would hurt them. The only thing to worry about candy is the sugar, sugar in large amounts can be bad for them. Now sugar free candies can be dangerous for them.


----------



## LittleDogsRock (Aug 8, 2008)

I think she'll be alright. Make sure she has lots of water and give her a little soft food just incase it was a hard piece of taffy. Look for vomiting, diarrhea 2+ days, but if it stops before then, you're in the clear. They actually have dog taffy you can buy online, maybe it will be a healthy compromise. =) Hope everything is ok.


----------

